# termix mix



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

What is the amount of taurus i will need for a trench that is 200 linear ft for normal treatment?
Also is it about 4 by 6 inch on trench size?


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i found out ill need the largest container for the 200 ft and 6 inch by 6 inch dig out on trench


----------

